# What do you do if you're faced with a social situation?



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

I am just curious to see what people do/go through when they are faced with a social situation that they can't back down from. I am a bridesmaid in my friends wedding, but I am dreading it just thinking about how my stomach will act up. My boyfriend is having friends over to our house and I am worried how I will be when there are 6 people in our house and only one bathroom. My sister is graduating high school next year and I want to be able to attend her ceremony. I get so anxious and nervous about things like these. It's very stressful to deal with invites or social situations...I constantly worry about when I will be sick. How do you deal with the anxiety?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Obviously I don't know the situation - but if this mate has asked you to be her bridesmaid - I'm assuming she is pretty close. Could you have a heart to heart with her ASAP - explain that though you are very moved at being asked - because of your medical "situation" - you are very apprehensive about it - I think, frankly, at such an important occasion abit of frank(ish) speaking is the order of the day. Other than that - take appropriate precautions, eat sparingly and try to enjoy what I'm sure will be a very special day for all of you.Good luckSue xxxx


----------



## SBR (Jun 20, 2007)

I usually just try to avoid the situation. If I just REALLY have to be there, I usually don't eat for a day or two and then load up on Imodium and cross my fingers.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Sadly I do the same. I eat minimally and if I do it's dry toast, boiled rice (you know, the "safe" stuff), load up on immodium on the day and also take a flower remedy for anxiety and nerves. If you think she'd understand if you backed out (but still went to the wedding) I'd have a talk to her but if you don't think she will the above generally works for me (and a lot of the time once you get past the initial anxiety you find you feel okay and have a good time!)


----------



## SBR (Jun 20, 2007)

Screamer, what is this flower remedy you take for anxiety and nerves?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

SBR said:


> Screamer, what is this flower remedy you take for anxiety and nerves?


You can buy the Bach Flower Rescue Remedy overseas I'm not sure about this one though. It's made by a company called Rainbow Herbal and Flower Remedies in Australia but I'll tell you what's in it and the health food store may have something similar. Rescue Remedy never really did much for me. Okay each 500mcL dose contains:Avena Sativa (oats) herb 12.5mg, Melissa Officinalis (Balm) herb 6.25mg, Zingiber Officinale (Ginger) rhiz. 6.25mg, Cratagus monogyna (Hawthorn) fruit 6.25mg, Humulus lupulus (Hops) strobile 6.25mg, Betonica Officinalis (Wood betony) herb 6.25mg. Extracts equiv. to dry Panax Ginseng main root 25mg. None of that means much to me but a naturopath or herbalist would know.


----------



## SBR (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok thanks for the info!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

Citrimax - just wondering if the wedding has taken place yet and if so, how did you go on??Sue xx


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I take Lomotil,Xanax and Immodium-After BM in morning start taking pills- more than the dr. suggest- You can't do it everyday, but helps for nervous situations-


----------



## enigma31 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi,I posted some of this under another topic but some of it is relevant to your question.My sister was planning her wedding and I realised that I was not looking forward to it because I would be worried about going to the toilet beforehand and not being able to sit through the service. I was going to be chief bridesmaid.I had read about hypno therapy and went to see my doctor who said that if I wanted to, he could see no reason to give it a try but to make sure I went to someone who was on the central register of hypno therapists.I went to see him and started a course of sessions. In these sessions I would learn to relax and to control my breathing, so if I got stressed I could do some deep breathing and the moment would pass. I had some tapes to practise to in my own time. IBS makes you stressed and stress makes your IBS worse so it is a vicious cycle. I was also told that it was all in my head. I know it wasn’t! If it was then I would have found a way to deal with it.I had a weekly session for a couple of months and about half way through I left the session and as I walked away I could feel all the emotional baggage of the past 7 years just fall away.Whatever the hypno therapy did, it worked for me. It helped me control some of the stress.If I was in a situation where I felt that I might have to leave and go to the toilet, I would try the deep breathing and it would help.I also know my trigger foods and avoid them.If anyone is thinking that there are certain foods that make them worse, please go to your doctor to discuss it with them before cutting out any foods. Maintaining a healthy diet is very important.Also if you decide to try hypno therapy, please check their qualifications and that they belong to their national society or organisation.My sister's wedding was a year after my hypno therapy and yes I was still concerned about being able to go to the toilet before leaving for the church adn having time for that but the deep breathing exercises got me through any tricky bits and I got through it.


----------



## Can't Stop Going (Oct 3, 2007)

I am not in a good position for advice because I am questioning doing certain things like you. I get all worked up about driving 15 min from my home to take my kid to practice. LOL Having said that the only thing that works even in the slightest is, if I'm not driving, I find that if everyone stays quiet in the car, I have the music on (has to be music, not talking and good music at that) and I close my eyes/cover them while breathing slowly/deeply works to get me to the destination.If I'm driving I find that red lights are the worst fear. Any time I have to stand in place/sit in place and wait I end up in an axiety induced IBS-D attack. When I'm driving and at a red light I look in my rear view/side mirror and focus on the traffic passing along. If that doesn't work I have my kid tell me when the light changes and I close my eyes and breathe until I feel better or til it goes green.If I had to be in a wedding I would back out due to medical reasons. Nothing I do now could help me through that even w/ the meds I take now (Celexa & Xanax).


----------

